
2 states take aim at distracted walkers, runners - MichaelApproved
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110124/ap_on_re_us/us_distracted_walkers
======
pavel_lishin
... and thus, Arkansas finally got their heart's desire. They outlawed
evolution.

------
dantheman
Do these people realize they are making a caricature of themselves... how does
this stuff get past any sort of filter...

Next it will be reading a book, and then talking to a friend, and then
carrying something big and heavy, and then tending to children...

------
SoftwareMaven
Long live the nanny state.

------
civilian
I've always thought that it should be illegal to pick your nose while driving.
It can be very distracting.

